# funnest carnage video ever



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

WTF!?


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, that was a funny one! They must install an auto-eject feature in the eastern european boats.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Needs music... maybe some banjos.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Is the guy in the yellow boat that gets pinned under the bridge wearing a PFD? I love that most of the time they are standing in 2 feet of water while getting pinned. Hilarious.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Yikes! They are all aspiring to get some future Darwin Award. I'm going to use that clip in a Powerpoint lesson on what strainers look like.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Sad thing is that they did better than me when I was trying to learn to kayak!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

David L said:


> Sad thing is that they did better than me when I was trying to learn to kayak!


Hahah does yo' manage t'pin yo'seff completely unnerwater?


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

David L said:


> Sad thing is that they did better than me when I was trying to learn to kayak!


Sad cause this actually made me feel better bout how bad I really am.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Charlie Walbridge would have a very instructional video.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I wasn't sure that I saw man-thong about 3 min in, and then the dude does a pole dance at the end.... unnecessary butt floss unfortunately confirmed.

As a rafter, I can't say first hand that these guys suck, but my gosh. I would think knowing how to roll would be a good thing before boofing in drainage ditches.

Also - Careful posting carnage video, carvedog might lambast you.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*where do you find this stuff?*

At least they have an awesome sense of humor about putting themselves in incredibly stupid situations!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Is that a race bib on one of those guys !! also at 4:13 that "waterfall" drop is epic fail. This video rocks


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Am I the only one who didn't think it was funny? They clearly need to learn how to kayak before putting themselves in these types of situations.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Gannon- Yes you are the only one. Have you seen these Eastern European rafting/kayaking videos before. These fellas are all balls. Snow on the banks and countless swims and NO GLOVES and man-thongs...tough bastards.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it's an awesome video showing all the things that new Kayakers should avoid.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, always avoid metal beams just above water level. You can't just hop over it with your nose and expect the rest of the boat to follow!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

As someone who regularly paddles with a Latvian this is entirely accurate - it all makes sense now. No wonder his boof is gay.

Heres an example of the Latvian quick exit happening right here in Colorado:

http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa459/brian-kelly/?action=view&current=DSCF3068.jpg


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Well isn't the saying "God protects drunks and fools"? Looks like these guys have both bases covered.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, fantastic find, sir. 
Things done right: PFD's, helmets, not going alone, setting safety(?). 
Things done wrong: everything else. lol!


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Youtube comment: 
"YES!!! The anti-boof to surf at 4:13 is the best..."

That is a beautiful anti-boof, then a nice bottom-brace, but the unfortunate waterfall-sinus-flush to windowshade = swim.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

On one hand I do find it funny, but it's kind of like the self-deprecating Ben Stiller kind of funny. Hard for me to watch. This video makes me cringe.

In the event that I ever teach a class on kayaking/rafting/river safety again, I've already bookmarked this video for instructional purposes.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not a kayaker .....but I knew trouble was brewing when I saw the plastic Walmart paddles.
They look like they're running a drainage ditch through someone's cow pasture.
Pretty funny stuff, except for the pole dance......Ick !!!!
KJ


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Great carnage, fun music and I loved the pole dancing!


----------



## CGR4 (Feb 13, 2009)

Epic... fail at 2:20 is an excellent lesson in what not to do


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

This is not a carnage video! this is a fine technique known as the latvian roll. (although pronounced the same, the proper spelling is lajjtvijjan) As witnessed here, Latvian knees do not fit into "normals" outfitting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoR7OA6pbgo&feature=youtu.be 

This is the most efficient way to exit your boat and more importantly the quickest way to clean your latvian man thong.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Good find paul. Here is even more proof that the missed boof to carp to swim is not a mistake but simply the Latvian way of kayaking. Again Uldis demonstrates this technique perfectly.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

If this video proves one thing its that Latvians truly are inovators in the kayaking community. I'm not gonna take credit for inventing the carp to swim but I must say that I probably am the best. And my boys back in the mother land now thats truly running the brown, I think I even saw a hypodermic needle floating in one of those clips. Lets see you f*%k with that evan garcia.


----------



## erinc500 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've seen this one! What were these guys thinking?!


----------

